# Habitation Door Seal - sticking to frame



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

Good afternoon

I am experiencing difficulty opening the habitation door. The door fits snugly and has recently been checked and reset following some remedial work to the bottom edge. The seal that goes round the inner edge of the door is in good condition and fit for purpose.

However even with a nice clean frame, the door tends to stick when it has been closed for some time i.e. 48 hours or more and I wondered what lubricant I could use on the seal a) to avoid/reduce this happening and b) that will not affect the seal.

I understand that petroleum jelly should not be used but would a skim of clean new engine oil, or even 3-in-1 be appropriate? Thank you for any advice based on previous experience. Regards, Rufus.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

For sticking window seals my dealer recommended spraying them using a silicone spray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Silicone spray from Halfords. 
Needs to be done regularly.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I have tried this with some success.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EINSZETT-GUMMI-PFLEGE-STIFT-RUBBER-CARE-STICK-/390397740572

Dave


----------



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks to you all. 

I have decided to try the RUBBER-CAR E-STICK that Dave has used and ordered one today. I can use it on the cab doors as well, and if used regularly should resolve the problem. Will carry it onboard for use away from home as well.

Best regards, Rufus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm firmly in the silicone grease (Maplins) camp, just a tiny amount on you finger and just lightly coat the mating faces.

I think you can get Teflon dry spray which might be worth a try too.


----------



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

The Gummi stick arrived yesterday and I have used it today. Very easy to apply and appears to work well.

I have also applied it to the cab door seals as well as they sometimes stick and can come off their frame guides which causes a problem with closing doors.

Every day is a school day and a learning experience. Rufus.


----------

